# Roarin' Rolls



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can somebody tell me what kind of chassis is under the Roarin Rolls ? It seems longer than other types and it has a screw that holds it in. I don't particularly want the body but would send it to anybody who wants it. I do not want to throw away a perfectly good body for no reason. I'll send the chassis too if it can only be used for this body.
Let me know
[email protected]


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The chassis is the Aurora AFX Specialty Chassis. It was used under the Peace Tank, Ford Pick-Up, Model A sedan, Model A Coupe, Woody Wagon, Dragsters.

I would be interested in the RR. How much do you want for it?

Marty
[email protected]


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Marty, I was really curious about that one, never actually saw one. When you say Ford Pick up which one is that? I know that they made a T-Jet 32 Ford pick up on a slimline chassis but this one would have to be different. I don't know what I want for it I don't even have a cluse what it would be worth. Do you have anything you would like to trade for it? I like F1cars, muscle cars,and Can Am type cars so if you have something you are not really fond of let me know and we could just swap if you like. I polished up th body and it looks real nice. It is white with a black top and the chrome looks pretty nice too. Let me know


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's a 56 Ford. The most common version being red with blue and white flames with chrome side stacks. It's a nice looking truck and on used versions, the stacks are usually broken. You can get replacements for them at Road Race Replicas. 

The AFX specialty chassis can be found on ebay for 15-25 a piece. Along with those bodies mentioned above, AFX also made vans and funny cars that used this chassis.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> Thanks Marty, I was really curious about that one, never actually saw one. When you say Ford Pick up which one is that? I know that they made a T-Jet 32 Ford pick up on a slimline chassis but this one would have to be different. I don't know what I want for it I don't even have a cluse what it would be worth. Do you have anything you would like to trade for it? I like F1cars, muscle cars,and Can Am type cars so if you have something you are not really fond of let me know and we could just swap if you like. I polished up th body and it looks real nice. It is white with a black top and the chrome looks pretty nice too. Let me know


Please post a pic!
DRAGjet


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*4-Gear Chassis*

Check out this guy's site:

http://members.aol.com/hifisapien/afx.htm

Also, AW does have a prototype on hand and will hopefully be cranking out 4-gear chassis. These will use the 'normal' body mounts used with XT/MT cars, along with regular size rear wheels instead of the larger Aurora specialty wheels.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys ! I don't have a digital camera or the equip to put em on the computer so that is why there are no pics


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> The AFX specialty chassis can be found on ebay for 15-25 a piece. Along with those bodies mentioned above, AFX also made vans and funny cars that used this chassis.


For some reason just the chassis brings more money then complete cars. I get mine on ebay with the bodies cheaper. I recently got the Model A Sedan and Woody with an AFX car for $30. Other then the wrong wheels on the Sedan they were complete and run good. I get the Roarin Rolls cheap especially when the rear exhaust and wings on the hood ornament are broken off.

Marty


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Marty mine has the exhaust but the wings on the hood ornament are broken off. The chrome is gold plated too.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*RR w/4 gear chassis*

I have a white and a black Rolls with the 4 gear chassis and they are a blast to race against each other. You can really hang that long derriere out going around corners!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I did a Bentley version using a RRGG body ! Remind me to post the pix soon !


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1scalevolvo said:


> I did a Bentley version using a RRGG body ! Remind me to post the pix soon !


Reminder:
POST PICS!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GOOD TRADER ALERT!

Got the RR today!
Thanks Tracy!

Marty


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

No Problem Marty, glad you liked it ! Thanks again !


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Slightly OT but real cool !*



Marty said:


> Reminder:
> POST PICS!
> 
> Marty


These are pics of The Bodaciuosly Badass Blower Bentley that I built from a trashed RRGG & parts I fabricated.


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> These are pics of The Bodaciuosly Badass Blower Bentley that I built from a trashed RRGG & parts I fabricated.
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:



BTW the w/s & convertible boot are prototyped from the AFX VW Thing open top.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet, Neal!
Now I know what to do with mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I REALY like that Rolls vert Neal. I will definately steal that idea and add it to the list of must dos!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We still have a few NOS of this car (body only) if anyone needs one, LMK......I'll hook you up.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

FREAKIN' KOOL!!

Marty


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

loving the rolls-vert too!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> These are pics of The Bodaciuosly Badass Blower Bentley that I built from a trashed RRGG & parts I fabricated.
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


thats cool looking rolls! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neal,
Nice looking save! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*ITS not a Rolls anymore.*

C/o the Bentley grill in front.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kool beans build man...*

Neat blue rolls Neal...very neat-o man! What an imagination you have...trying to keep my kid imagination (refuse to grow up) but, you don't need to try. You just nail it on the head....sweet!

Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> C/o the Bentley grill in front.


 I should have done this before when I posted the first pics
of my Bodaciuosly Badass Blower Bentley to show the new resincast Bentley grill & Headlights I prototyped & resincast to replace the old RR grill that was missing from the body in its original "Junker" state.It is now a Bentley not a Rolls any more c/o the comparison shot.

Neal :dude:

PS for a lot of these cars,once the RR grill & rear pipes are lost thats usually the end of the road & the car is considered "Junk"

:thumbsup: but in my universe,Its just a rebirth & the start of a new beginning !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice lookin rides ! Well done


----------

